# Whats wrong with my dog's teeth?



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok, I know they aren't falling apart(hopefully)

But what are those yellow spots in the first two photos? And then they have a black dot in the middle???

The other pics are of his other teeth which are really white. Only the very far back teeth have this and its like the same teeth, and the teeth on the right hand side are worse. I was just brushing his teeth while doing this I saw those yellow teeth with black dot. I have never seen it before but don't know how long it has been there. I have never really looked before. 

Please HELP. thank you.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Time to start gently brushing your dogs teeth with some pet safe toothpaste. You are just seeing the start of some tartar.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Inga said:


> Time to start gently brushing your dogs teeth with some pet safe toothpaste. You are just seeing the start of some tartar.


 Thank You, Is this going to have to be a everyday thing?


----------

